# Juice Review - Rebel Revolution (Iron Lady, Viet Cong)



## Chukin'Vape (20/7/18)

In this episode myself and Richard hang out and discuss the new release from Rebel Revolution aka Iron Lady - and also another semi recent release Viet Cong.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

